# Anyone heard from these popular members lately?



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Don't seem to have heard from Russell (Rapido) lately, anyone any news, also the guy who used to work for the satelite dish company, and i think he bought or was going to run a site of his own can't think of his name, he was always helpful, may be we should have a where are they now page, for members who seem not to be as prolific as they were


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I would guess they are 'working'...!!!

Ray.


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Add c7ken to that list. He worked so hard to create 3 meets in Spain. Some may not have approved of his ways etc., personally, I thought well of him and appreciated all his efforts and good intent.
Thank you Ken wherever you are, many memory's were created.
Flyingpig.
Ken & Lin.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Russells too busy on the "fun" site

tony


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There are several long standing members who do not post as often as they used to, but that is probably simply because they are busy doing other things.

The list of those whom we see less frequently could include many of the formers Mods; Gaspode, Artona, Zebedee, Autostratus and many others who contributed a great deal such as Asprn, Carol, Carolgavin, Nuke and many, many others, most of these pop in now and again and are simply busy enjoying themselves doing other things.

Before anyone makes any suggestions about these people not being seen much since there was the ownership change, or perhaps the format of MHF change there is no way that has happened - it has been happening since I first joined the forum (maybe that is the reason... :lol: ) and has been commented on frequently - it is simply the transient nature of any such forum - members join, participate heavily and gradually tail off and then disappear - there is nothing more sinister than that normal progress IMO.

Yes, it would be nice to be able to contact them easily, but unless someone has retained an e-mail address for them away from MHF it is simply not possible. That is one of my regrets when we lost the Moderating role overnight - we had not had the chance to exchange such details and some of those involved have rarely been seen on here again since then......

But that was my missed opportunity and no one else's fault - I now have many virtual friends established via MHF where I also have e-mail contact just in case I suddenly find that I am _persona non grata _on here....

I would strongly urge any others to establish an MHF friends e-mail address list of your own in case the forum suddenly and permanently crashes, that way you can stay in contact.

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

'frenchfancy'

Thanks for starting the thread. Also read below my response to 'penquin's comments.

Dave

I agree that it would have been/would be good to exchange e-mails for those people who mutually wish to keep in contact.

I will ponder how this could be done to everyone's satisfaction, because A might want to be in touch with B but not C and not want B to pass info to C etc.

On specific people that you, Dave, have mentioned :

Gaspode is still around usually just helping on tech Qs, as he did for me this week.

Carol - I was on Skype to her this week.

You did not mention 'sallytrafic' (Frank), but he is showing as membership, expiring in Jan and in his notes says look for him in Fun, so maybe not renewing.

I agree with Dave that there are lots of reasons for 'disappearing' - health, sell MH, not got enough time etc.

As I said I will give more thought to how we could establish a mutual ongoing connectivity, but only by consent of both parties.

Geoff


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm still here, but I am not popular, so no-one misses me. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Posts*

Hi

I'm still here too, alive and kicking and planning trips to Italy as usual.

I do drop in most days, some days I post, other days I read.

Russell


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Posts*



Sysinfo said:


> I'm still here, but I am not popular, so no-one misses me. :lol: :lol:


Dont be daft man! You are part of the furniture! I do wish you were still Blobsta though. I loved that name.



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm still here too, alive and kicking and planning trips to Italy as usual.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you Russell. Always good advice from you.

I guess like any forum there is a hardcore and frankly small regular frequent poster group. Some people have better things to do I suppose.

I dont. 8O


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

I think it may be down to how thick skinned some folk are, and I think some have difficulties with new members who post a lot and build a following which shoves their noses out,

It's the way of life on forums, the ebb and flow of banter, some like to show their prowess in their knowledge and if some one comes along with equal or greater knowledge they find that hard to handle as it is raining on their parade...

Or it could be as simple as they get bored :roll: .

ray.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> Hey up.
> 
> I think it may be down to how thick skinned some folk are, and I think some have difficulties with new members who post a lot and build a following which shoves their noses out,
> 
> ...


Or they just get sick of opinionated Yorkshire t**ts. :lol: :lol:


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Posts*



barryd said:


> Sysinfo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still here, but I am not popular, so no-one misses me. :lol: :lol:
> ...


Thanks Barry, sob sob, I liked Blobsta as well but others didn't.
You have to oblige, but I might, or you, get a poll to change my name once again to Blobsta. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Passed Away. moved on, no longer motorhomers and lotto winners?.

TM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

teemyob said:


> Passed Away. moved on, no longer motorhomers and lotto winners?.
> 
> TM


Bollox! So if you won the lottery you wouldnt motorhome or come on here?

I wouldnt even change my van or "pig" the scooter. Well I might be forced into into it by Mrs D but it would break my heart to part with either. It would break my heart more to leave the forum cos I had won a few quid.

I have had money. It doesnt make you happy. Motorhoming does though.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Combination of busy with other things, not having any worthwhile contribution to add and not picking up on threads of interest.

I got over the Yorkshire sect domination ages ago and now just ignore 'em
:lol:

Alan


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

frenchfancy said:


> Don't seem to have heard from Russell (Rapido) lately, anyone any news, also the guy who used to work for the satelite dish company, and i think he bought or was going to run a site of his own can't think of his name, he was always helpful, may be we should have a where are they now page, for members who seem not to be as prolific as they were


Hi there,

The other chap you are possibly referring to is Shane of Snelly Vision fame.

As you can see, Rita and I are still here............just. BTW, we are in touch with almost all those names mentioned, as former regular contributors, sometimes on a daily or regular basis. :wink:

Like Fliyingpig, I too miss C7KEN's contributions, and thank him for our first opportunity to visit Spain in our MH, meeting up with many friends on arrival. If it wasn't for work committments, we'd have been there on every meet he organised. 

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

alhod said:


> Combination of busy with other things, not having any worthwhile contribution to add and not picking up on threads of interest.
> 
> I got over the Yorkshire sect domination ages ago and now just ignore 'em
> :lol:
> ...


I think you will find its the Yorkshire Mafia and we know where you live! 8O


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now lets see, Yorkshire, is that some where between Lancashire and Scotland.
going back to the theme, yes it is surprising when one stops to think which members seem to have slipped off the horizon.

cabby


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

barryd said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Passed Away. moved on, no longer motorhomers and lotto winners?.
> ...


Great reply.

I shall put you on my lotto gift list should I win.

I would not change much. Just give up work. I can buy a nice S500 W140 for a couple of grand. So would not even need a new £100,000+ one.

Be lucky and happy new year to you and Mrs. D.

Trev.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Happy New Year to you all!

Don't fade away now, any of you, it's nice to know you're around!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Well, I still visit this site daily (unless I'm away in the van), I just don't post unless there is a need to - usually on a technical point.
As for the others mentioned, there are different factors involved. Some have simply gone to other forums which they think fulfill their needs better, if this happens with an "influential" member, then their entourage usually follow in the customary sheeplike manner. :wink: 
MHF is still primarily an information based forum, not a social club. Most folk start by joining MHF to gain knowledge - it does have by far the most factual information of any M/H forum, then once they've accumulated the knowledge they take up with a "clique" and migrate to a chat or rally based forum.

Others simply loose interest, fall out with others, grow older and wiser or even get themselves ejected. Most however still visit MHF whenever they need sound advice.

Happy New Year to all current and past members. :lol:


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

No one mentioned George T

Oh, I'm still here every now and then, put me in the busy category.


----------

